# I Look Like (Famous Person), so I've Been Told...



## Jaé D. (Oct 26, 2011)

What famous person do you look like?  Idea came about after a funny disagreement a coworker and I had about someone.  An eavesdropper threw in a better example of likeness to a celebrity that we all agreed on.  

My younger sister looks a lot like Beyonce'.  Not surprising since our families have Creole roots.
I've been told (only once) I resemble Irene Cara (I don't see it at all)  and Stacey Dash (many people have said, and I do agree on some resemblence).


----------



## Nacian (Oct 26, 2011)

haha..
I was told I look like quite few people depending on the hair cut I had.
Beyonce is one, Hale Berry especially when I wear short hair.
when I use to go out clubbing, I use to walk into the dancefloor and someone would shout Hale Berry.
So I had my hit with Hale Berry for quite a while.
another time it was one the actresses from Desperate Housewives, the brunette one I cannot remember the name.
I cannot remember the others.


----------



## Nacian (Oct 26, 2011)

Jaé D. said:


> What famous person do you look like?  Idea came about after a funny disagreement a coworker and I had about someone.  An eavesdropper threw in a better example of likeness to a celebrity that we all agreed on.
> 
> My younger sister looks a lot like Beyonce'.  Not surprising since our families have Creole roots.
> I've been told (only once) I resemble
> ...



I do not know Irene Cara.


----------



## beanlord56 (Oct 26, 2011)

I don't know if it's my admiration for Han Solo and Indiana Jones or not, but I think I bear a _passive_ resemblance to Harrison Ford. Not the emphasis on passive. With the right expressions, I can look like Charlie Sheen.

In one of my YouTube videos, someone commented that I sound like "uberhaxornova." I watched one of uber's videos, and there are a few similarities in our voices. But he's not necessarily a celebrity, so I don't think this counts.


----------



## MaggieMoo (Oct 26, 2011)

I look like a plump version of Cher.  Ha ha.  Same fluffy hair, long skinny nose (except I believe she has had surgery on it) and almost the same voice as well.  Obviously she can sing better.  Hee hee.
Only thing that's different is I don't have her gorgeous figure.  Ah, I can dream.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Oct 26, 2011)

My mates say I look like a much taller and slimmer version of Jack Black; I honestly don't see it. Then again, someone else said I looked like Ellen Page, so who knows -- I might be malleable.


----------



## MaggieMoo (Oct 26, 2011)

Bruno Spatola said:


> My mates say I look like a much taller and slimmer version of Jack Black; I honestly don't see it. Then again, someone else said I looked like Ellen Page, so who knows -- I might be malleable.


How odd; to go from Jack Black to Ellen Page.


----------



## JosephB (Oct 26, 2011)

It depends on my hair, I guess. When I had chin length locks and scraggly facial hair, people would say I looked like Johnny Depp, which was ridiculous -- I look nothing like him. When I had bangs and somewhat shorter hair, I got Jason Schwartzman. The other day, I got it cut really short and I didn't shave for a few days, and a girl at work said I looked like Steve Jobs, but I think that's more because he was in the news. Plus, I often wear black t-shirts or turtlenecks and jeans, and she conceded that might have something to do with it. I told my wife and she said, no, you don't look like Steve Jobs. Then she added she thought Steve Jobs was kind of handsome. I tried not to take that in a bad way.


----------



## Nacian (Oct 26, 2011)

MaggieMoo said:


> I look like a plump version of Cher.  Ha ha.  Same fluffy hair, long skinny nose (except I believe she has had surgery on it) and almost the same voice as well.  Obviously she can sing better.  Hee hee.
> Only thing that's different is I don't have her gorgeous figure.  Ah, I can dream.



MaggieMoo remember Cher's figure was tidied up by the help of surgery or so I hear.:grin:


----------



## MaggieMoo (Oct 26, 2011)

Nacian said:


> MaggieMoo remember Cher's figure was tidied up by the help of surgery or so I hear.:grin:


  True love. If they want to do surgery on me, they wouldn't know where to start from.  Even my eyelids would be too much work for them...  Ha ha ha


----------



## Rustgold (Oct 26, 2011)

I've never had anybody say that.  Although, since I've just started cutting my hair at 1mm (sorry, but approaching comb-overs [wasn't at that stage] will never be in style), maybe I can be lucky.

@MaggieMoo : It could be worse.  There's every possibility that they might start with a fast-moving semi with me (although ladies seem to like my eyes/eyelashes).


----------



## Nacian (Oct 26, 2011)

MaggieMoo said:


> True love. If they want to do surgery on me, they wouldn't know where to start from.  Even my eyelids would be too much work for them...  Ha ha ha


lol
I am sure it is not as bad as you say Maggie.
best things in all shapes and sizes plus what do you want to look like Cher size wise, skinny and does not do justice to the clothing industry haha,,,real women do.:mrgreen:


----------



## Offeiriad (Oct 26, 2011)

When my hair was a bit longer than it is now, I was often told I looked like Jody Foster. Now I don't look like anyone but me.


----------



## garza (Oct 26, 2011)

I can pass for the twin brother of a man down south who is descended from a family of ex-Confederates who settled here after the war. They came in 1867 from Louisiana and Mississippi, settled in the south at a place they named Forest Home, and built the first sugar mill in Belize. Some of them were relatives of my paternal grandfather. His father was a plantation owner in the Old Black Belt, a part of Mississippi named for the rich black soil. I have relatives buiried in the old burying ground at Forest Home. I also have an unused grave dug for me there at the time my appendix burst and I was not expected to live.


----------



## The Backward OX (Oct 26, 2011)

Nacian said:


> another time it was one the actresses from Desperate Housewives, the brunette one I cannot remember the name.



That'd be the ditzy one, Susan Mayer.

Sorry, I thought you said one of the characters.


----------



## Tiamat (Oct 26, 2011)

I've been told several times that I look like Christina Ricci.  I think that may've even come up on this forum some years ago due to a display picture I had at the time.  However, I don't actually look anything like her, other than the fact that we both have roundish faces.


----------



## Bilston Blue (Oct 26, 2011)

Dominic Chad. Esteemed guitarist and songwriter in the rock band Mansun. It was the hair, so I was led to believe.


----------



## Nacian (Oct 26, 2011)

The Backward OX said:


> That'd be the ditzy one, Susan Mayer.
> 
> Sorry, I thought you said one of the characters.



why the apology OX?
that is what other people said not me.
I never watched it as it is not my cup of tea.


----------



## slythgeek (Oct 26, 2011)

Mine are all very different - Meryl Streep, Renee Zellweger, Jewel Staite, and Marlene Dietrich.  I think it's so many very different-looking people because I use make-up and wigs to change my look for costumes quite a bit.

Jewel Staite I can actually see, though.  She was Kaylee on Firefly, and my face looks like hers though I'm blond.


----------



## Gamer_2k4 (Oct 26, 2011)

*Me:*


*
Frank Mir (UFC fighter):*


----------



## Bluesman (Oct 26, 2011)

I look like no-one, guess i'm unique. lol


----------



## starseed (Oct 26, 2011)

Jena Malone. Sasha Gray. There have been others but those are the only two I can see the resemblance.


----------



## MaggieMoo (Oct 26, 2011)

Rustgold said:


> ...@MaggieMoo : It could be worse. There's every possibility that they might start with a fast-moving semi with me (although ladies seem to like my eyes/eyelashes).


  So does my son.  Males with long eyelashes is ever so attractive.  


Nacian said:


> lol
> I am sure it is not as bad as you say Maggie. best things in all shapes and sizes plus what do you want to look like Cher size wise, skinny and does not do justice to the clothing industry haha,,,real women do.:mrgreen:


  Oh yes, I can't complain.  I am not a total eyesore.  Just some good old fashioned curves.


----------



## Rustgold (Oct 26, 2011)

You wish Gamer_2k4...... But then again, I think most of us would.


----------



## Gamer_2k4 (Oct 26, 2011)

The resemblance is actually closer than you'd expect...

But posting topless pictures probably exceeds the bounds of good taste here.  Probably.


----------



## Deleted member 33527 (Oct 26, 2011)

I've gotten Mila Kunis quite a few times. I do see a little resemblance there, especially in the eyes, though hers are green and mine are dark brown. Similar eyebrows and eye shape. My brother once told me I look like MIA. She is pretty but I don't think I look anything like her. Also have been told I look like Alicia Keys, and I do see a lot of similarities there. Similar face shape, lips and nose. I know this probably will sound weird but I think we have exactly the same nose, lol. Also, same curly hair.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Oct 26, 2011)

I can definitely see a resemblance to Alicia Keys. At least you're compared with the same sex .

I remember when I started secondary school: most people thought I was a girl for the first two weeks. I thought the fact my name was Bruno pretty much gave the game away, but I was mistaken *sigh*. I had really long hair though. . . .


----------



## Sunny (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm the same as Bluesman. I haven't been told I resemble anyone.


----------



## caelum (Oct 26, 2011)

There's actually a website (can't be bothered to look it up) that takes a photo of you, and with facial recognition software compares it to celebrities and tells you which one you look like the most.  Apparently the closest one to me is Heath Ledger, followed by a few too many girls :shock:.  Of course the software's young and they're working the kinks out.


----------



## Jaé D. (Oct 26, 2011)

> I can pass for the twin brother of a man down south who is descended  from a family of ex-Confederates who settled here after the war. They  came in 1867 from Louisiana and Mississippi, settled in the south at a  place they named Forest Home, and built the first sugar mill in Belize.  Some of them were relatives of my paternal grandfather. His father was a  plantation owner in the Old Black Belt, a part of Mississippi named for  the rich black soil. I have relatives buiried in the old burying ground  at Forest Home. I also have an unused grave dug for me there at the  time my appendix burst and I was not expected to live.




Fascinating.  Is there truth to this?


----------



## Tiamat (Oct 26, 2011)

That software told me I bear the most resemblance to Jennifer Aniston.  Not even close.


----------



## Like a Fox (Oct 26, 2011)

That software is better at looking at the angle of your face and where your eyes and mouth sit. So I look like Drew Barrymore and Nicole Kidman and Julia Roberts and Betty White. So long as my face is on the same angle as a particular photo of one of them.

I look nothing like any of the above. I don't really think I look like anyone famous. There was one photo of Franka Potente that I could see looked a bit like me.
Dimples and a strong jaw. But it's not a big resemblence.


----------



## caelum (Oct 26, 2011)

> Fascinating. Is there truth to this?


Are you saying you think I'd lie?  I mean, wtf man.

Kidding.  Yeah it's true.  Found the link after one second of googling.  Click here.

Hard to pin you Tiamat.  There's a bit of Christina Hendricks there.


----------



## Jaé D. (Oct 26, 2011)

Gamer_2k4 said:


> The resemblance is actually closer than you'd expect...
> 
> But posting topless pictures probably exceeds the bounds of good taste here.  Probably.



That's pretty close.  I do see the resemblance, but the eyes are different.


----------



## Jaé D. (Oct 26, 2011)

Sunny said:


> I'm the same as Bluesman. I haven't been told I resemble anyone.



Your picture resembles a writer that I met at a conference who is going to have her book published in 2012.  Her book will be called Sinister Sweetness of Splendid Academy. Her name is Nikki Loftin.


----------



## Like a Fox (Oct 26, 2011)

Oh yeah, Awesome. I look like this guy.


----------



## garza (Oct 26, 2011)

Jaé D. - All of it is fact. Not long ago I was sitting at an open-air taco stand in Corozal Town when a fellow came up, sat down at the table, and commented that I was a long way from home. I knew what he meant, and told him, 'I'm not who you think I am'. He is a neighbour of the person in Punta Gorda, and had a hard time believing I was somone else. I explained to him that the person down south and I are distantly related and that I am often mistaken for him.

The story of the Confederate settlement at Forest Home is an interesting and well documented bit of Belizean history. And I really do have a grave already dug there, should I ever decide to use it. Years ago I was adopted as a sort of honourary villager by the people there. They are mostly Indians, descended from people brought from Jamaica to work in the cane fields. Names like Ramsharan are common in the village.

As for resembling anyone famous, no one with my face could ever become famous. My friend Emory King (May he climb to the higher branches in the great Ceiba tree.) told me once that I have a face made for radio.


----------



## Gamer_2k4 (Oct 27, 2011)

Sunny said:


> I'm the same as Bluesman. I haven't been told I resemble anyone.



You look like someone I knew from high school...but I guess that doesn't really count.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Oct 27, 2011)

In my youth I was once picked up by the police and held for several hours because they were looking for a perp. who had fled and was described as "Looking like Rolf Harris". Some people simple don't look beyond the beard and glasses, Gerry Adams is another person I used to get compared to a lot.


----------



## Nacian (Oct 27, 2011)

Like a Fox said:


> Oh yeah, Awesome. I look like this guy.



lol this is so funny..may we know the name of the guy?


----------



## Jaé D. (Oct 27, 2011)

garza said:


> The story of the Confederate settlement at Forest Home is an interesting and well documented bit of Belizean history. And I really do have a grave already dug there, should I ever decide to use it. Years ago I was adopted as a sort of honourary villager by the people there. They are mostly Indians, descended from people brought from Jamaica to work in the cane fields. Names like Ramsharan are common in the village.
> . . .



Interesting story.  Could be the basis for a novel.   Also interesting that two cultures share that same land.  And that you have a grave dug there, I'm imagining that literally as I tend to take things.  You should feel fortunate that you can trace that far back.  Ancestry.com is a favorite site of mine.


----------



## BabaYaga (Oct 27, 2011)

I've had Anna Paquin and Juliette Lewis- I guess the similarity is that we all have goblin-faces when we get cross....


----------



## Nacian (Oct 27, 2011)

BabaYaga said:


> I've had Anna Paquin and Juliette Lewis- I guess the similarity is that we all have *goblin-faces *when we get cross....



do you BabaYaga? Lol


----------



## BabaYaga (Oct 27, 2011)

We all have our cross to bear, Nacian. Mine is an angry goblin-face (also comes out during what Oprah used to call 'the ugly cry')


----------



## Nacian (Oct 27, 2011)

BabaYaga said:


> We all have our cross to bear, Nacian. Mine is an angry goblin-face (also comes out during what Oprah used to call 'the ugly cry')


oh my ...an ugly cry?oh well you live and learn.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 27, 2011)

Jaé D. said:


> Your picture resembles a writer that I met at a conference who is going to have her book published in 2012. Her book will be called Sinister Sweetness of Splendid Academy. Her name is Nikki Loftin.


Hopefully one day, I'll be as lucky as her! lol



Gamer_2k4 said:


> You look like someone I knew from high school...but I guess that doesn't really count.


I do get that I look like regular people a lot. _You look familiar, do I know you from somewhere? Are you related the so and so's?_ Just not anyone famous. ;o)


----------



## Like a Fox (Oct 27, 2011)

Nacian - His name is *Aki Hakala*.

No idea who is he. My long lost brother maybe. Haha.


----------



## Patrick (Oct 27, 2011)

Obviously Brad Pitt. You all know it's true...


----------



## The Backward OX (Oct 27, 2011)

I thought you looked more like a mixture of Lucille Ball, Eric the Red and Queen Elizabeth I. Oh, and a bit of Elton John thrown in.


----------



## Patrick (Oct 27, 2011)

The Backward OX said:


> I thought you looked more like a mixture of Lucille Ball, Eric the Red and Queen Elizabeth I. Oh, and a bit of Elton John thrown in.



I am almost frightened to know me.


----------



## The Backward OX (Oct 28, 2011)

Tiamat10 said:


> That software told me I bear the most resemblance to Jennifer Aniston. Not even close.



What about the hair? Maybe that's what the program zeroed in on.


----------



## Bluesman (Oct 28, 2011)

The software said "i,m old, tired ,knackered, married 2 kids that bleed me to death, a wife that never stops complaining,bills to pay, a boss that hounds me to death, dogs howling, babies crying, tyres in the canal, and to top it all we are giving all our money away to some git in europe who will blow it all on women booze and drugs."


----------



## MaggieMoo (Oct 28, 2011)

Bluesman said:


> The software said "i,m old, tired ,knackered, married 2 kids that bleed me to death, a wife that never stops complaining,bills to pay, a boss that hounds me to death, dogs howling, babies crying, tyres in the canal, and to top it all we are giving all our money away to some git in europe who will blow it all on women booze and drugs."



Golly blues...  You need a break.  Ha ha.


----------



## The Backward OX (Oct 28, 2011)

Bluesman said:


> The software said "i,m old, tired ,knackered, married 2 kids that bleed me to death, a wife that never stops complaining,bills to pay, a boss that hounds me to death, dogs howling, babies crying, tyres in the canal, and to top it all we are giving all our money away to some git in europe who will blow it all on women booze and drugs."


You forgot the shopping trolleys and prams.


----------



## Gamer_2k4 (Oct 28, 2011)

Well, say all you want, at least none of us are this guy.
Meeting Earth's most typical person - CBS News

Or are ALL OF US him? O_O


----------



## alanmt (Oct 28, 2011)

20 years ago, Robert Downey, Jr. and I looked alike.  The years have been a bit kinder to me, probably because I spent them in a rather more reserved lifestyle.


----------



## philistine (Jan 8, 2012)

I've had Johnny Depp more times than I seem to remember, Simon Bird (that chap from _The Inbetweers_) and I've even had Harry Potter before, despite not looking like him whatsoever.


----------



## justbishop (Jan 8, 2012)

In high school, it was Alicia Silverstone. In my early twenties it was Jennifer Love Hewitt. In my mid to late twenties, it was Kate Winslet. No one has told me that I look like anyone since I've been in my thirties. Maybe I just grew into myself.


----------



## ScientistAsHero (Jan 8, 2012)

When I was younger people said I looked like Matthew Broderick. I never found him to be attractive so I didn't much care for that. In my high school yearbook photo several people said I looked like Ross from "Friends". Again, not very flattering...


----------



## MeeQ (Jan 8, 2012)

I like to believe I look like a mixture of Frank Zapper/ Mr goldblum/ Weird Al But then again I'm just wasting your time.


----------



## Raptor980 (Jan 8, 2012)

I look like myself and I'm proud of that.


----------



## Dramatism (Jan 10, 2012)

No one has ever told me that I look like any celeb, though a few people have told me that I look like this one little girl with light blonde hair and glasses at church, which is how I used to look.  Now I have medium/dark blonde hair and I wear contacts.

And, I'm good with that!  I pride myself on being unique.  Quoted from a coworker- "[my name], I've never heard any talk like you before!"

Yeah...


----------



## MeeQ (Jan 10, 2012)

Raptor980 said:


> I look like myself and I'm proud of that.



I look like you too! Small world.


----------



## ppsage (Jan 11, 2012)

Chancellor K'mpec


----------



## Baron (Jan 11, 2012)

I was recently told I look like Mick Fleetwood.  I'm still trying to figure if that was an insult or a compliment.


----------



## felix (Jan 11, 2012)

Just used that software using my profile picture. The closes matches were Alyson Haniggan and Lisa Kudrow. 

Well that sucks.


----------



## candid petunia (Jan 11, 2012)

felix said:


> Just used that software using my profile picture. The closes matches were Alyson Haniggan and Lisa Kudrow.
> 
> Well that sucks.


Hehehe would it offend you if I laughed?


----------



## philistine (Jan 11, 2012)

felix said:


> Just used that software using my profile picture. The closes matches were Alyson Haniggan and Lisa Kudrow.
> 
> Well that sucks.



Your profile picture has forever changed. I used to like Hannigan, too.


----------



## felix (Jan 11, 2012)

Petunia, laugh away. 

And philistine, I did too... And Kudrow. Now when I look in the mirror, all I see is Phoebe.


----------



## Gamer_2k4 (Jan 11, 2012)

felix said:


> Just used that software using my profile picture. The closes matches were Alyson Haniggan and Lisa Kudrow.
> 
> Well that sucks.



I was curious so I did a comparison for myself.  The only male match for me (out of 10 results) was Ben Freaking Affleck.

Really??


----------



## Jinxi (Jan 11, 2012)

A colleague of mine at work is convinced that I look like Sarah Jessica Parker. Others have said Charlize Theron. I am not sure whether I agree with either of those


----------



## Deleted member 33527 (Jan 11, 2012)

Jinxi from your pictures I'd say you look like that girl that plays Robin on How I Met Your Mother.


----------



## Jinxi (Jan 12, 2012)

Thank you Dream!


----------



## Offeiriad (Jan 12, 2012)

When I was younger, it was Jodi Foster. Yesterday, my best friend told me that I look like Megan Mullaly (Karen on Will & Grace) in an old Glamour Shots pic of me at age 21.

Now? Nobody.


----------



## themooresho (Jan 12, 2012)

I get told all the time that I look like this person or that person, that is, before I grew my beard out.  I've been told Johnny Depp, Cary Elwes, Trent Reznor, James Dean, and one day while waiting at the bus stop a girl leaned out the window of her car and yelled, "I love you John Stamos!"  Since I grew my beard out the only person anyone says I look like is Jesus.

The one person, however, that I can actually see a remarkable resemblance to is Jeff Buckley.


----------



## Hawke (Jan 12, 2012)

I don't look like anyone famous. In the morning, I don't even look like me!


----------



## alanmt (May 24, 2012)

People are saying that they swear I am in the avengers movie.  Apparently Jeremy Renner who plays hawkeye looks a bit like me.


----------



## TBK (May 24, 2012)

http://shannencollins.tripod.com/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderpictures/mtv05vma_k.jpg

http://www.alwaysontherun.net/bjorktop5.jpg

I get these two, a lot.


----------



## justbishop (May 24, 2012)

Your Gerard Way pic link leads to a "hotlinking forbidden" thingie.

But I know what he looks like anyway. Total hottie. I think we need an actual photo of you for research/comparison purposes


----------



## TBK (May 24, 2012)

I think you'd be disappointed, if you saw one.


----------



## justbishop (May 24, 2012)

I could say the same of anyone expecting a carbon copy of Alecia Silverstone or Jennifer Love Hewitt


----------



## Bachelorette (May 27, 2012)

Edie Brickell.

And once, Anna Paquin.


----------



## Gallowglass (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## TBK (Jun 1, 2012)

I can see that! And the other suggestion, too!


----------



## dale (Jun 1, 2012)

when i was in my 20's and had longer hair, people always said i looked like jim morrison and that lead singer
from INXS. people don't really comment i look like anyone nowadays.


----------



## Ditch (Jun 5, 2012)

Nobody famous, just familiar. I get, "I know you from somewhere" a lot.. I do look an awful lot like this guy...


----------



## alanmt (Jun 5, 2012)

@gallowglass:  You are way hotter!

@ditch:  You look like my brother in law


----------



## Cefor (Jun 9, 2012)

I've been told many, many times that I look like Daniel Radcliffe. It's a bit beyond a joke when they all laugh when I innocently hold a coffee stirrer or something wooden and they all start shouting spells... sigh.

I've had many a stranger say it, too. Once was actually at the midnight opening of... hmm, Order of the Pheonix, at Waterstone's. Man, that was embarrassing.

So yeah, Harry Potter for me.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 10, 2012)

Elmer Fudd. I get that all the time. People think it's funny. Funny thing is, I don't know who he is. They say I talk like him, too. I guess he can't say his 'r's either. When I say 'r' it comes out like 'awah'. Anyway, when I ask about him, people always say "You don't want to know..." so I guess he's some kind of bad @s$ or something, a hunter I think.


----------

